# Bausteinordner vermisst?



## vladi (9 Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bei uns im Fundbüro wurde ein Bausteinordner abgegeben. Vielleicht hat es einer von euch verloren. Für ein geringer Finderlohn würde ich da helfen.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## Ralle (9 Juli 2007)

Ich lach mich schlapp, da wird Markus sich ja freuen !


----------



## vladi (9 Juli 2007)

*Freude pur*

Na dass hoffe ich doch.. 

Vladi


----------



## vollmi (9 Juli 2007)

Ich hab einen Bausteinordner gefunden:






Ich wollte ihn auch gleich ausschneiden und hier einfügen, leider hat die Putzfrau meine Schere geklaut.

mfG René


----------



## Markus (9 Juli 2007)

smilies sagen mehr als 1000 worte...

:sb4:


----------



## argv_user (9 Juli 2007)

Die Welt ist voller Spötter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juli 2007)

wer den Schaden hat,  spottet jeder Beschreibung   


Alles wird gut.... ganz sicher


----------



## Zefix (10 Juli 2007)

:s22:   Ich lach mich weg


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Juli 2007)

Hallo vladi,



vladi schrieb:


> ..bei uns im Fundbüro wurde ein Bausteinordner abgegeben...


Lach' du nur, dich trifft es vielleicht schon morgen  ! Die Kinnlade wird dir absacken bis zu den Knöcheln.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (14 Juli 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo vladi,
> 
> Lach' du nur, dich trifft es vielleicht schon morgen  ! Die Kinnlade wird dir absacken bis zu den Knöcheln.
> 
> ...



He Onkel, dafür gibt es sogar ein Smiley :sm6:


----------



## nade (14 Juli 2007)

Heeeeee wo sind meine LEGO´s abgeblieben. 
Und irgentwo fehlt der Azubi der sie sortieren soll auch noch... Frechheit!
Rück sie wieder raus.


----------



## vladi (15 Juli 2007)

*Ne, neee...*

Hi Onkel,


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo vladi,
> 
> Lach' du nur, dich trifft es vielleicht schon morgen  ! Die Kinnlade wird dir absacken bis zu den Knöcheln.
> Gruß, Onkel


vielleicht hat mich sowas schon getroffen.. 
Und was Sicherungen anbelangt, da bin ich jatzt Fuchs; innerhalb von 45 Min. nach HD Crash kriege ich mein Laptop wieder flott(Images). Abgesehen davon habe ich 3 Partitionen mit OS drauf, und VMWare. 

Vladi


----------



## Markus (15 Juli 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi Onkel,
> 
> vielleicht hat mich sowas schon getroffen..
> Und was Sicherungen anbelangt, da bin ich jatzt Fuchs; innerhalb von 45 Min. nach HD Crash kriege ich mein Laptop wieder flott(Images). Abgesehen davon habe ich 3 Partitionen mit OS drauf, und VMWare.
> ...


 
WEICHEI!!!

JUCK NORRIS WÜRDE SOWAS NIE MACHEN!!!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...JUCK NORRIS WÜRDE SOWAS NIE MACHEN!!!


Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Der Trottel würde das gar nicht hinbekommen  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (15 Juli 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Der Trottel würde das gar nicht hinbekommen  .
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


 

chuck kann alles!!!

http://www.willis-witze.de/Chuck-Norris-Witze/Uebersicht-71,1.html

juck forever! der bekommt bei praktiker sogar auf tiernahrung 20%


----------



## zotos (15 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> chuck kann alles!!!
> ...



Ja der braucht keine Software für so einen Scheiß:


----------



## nade (15 Juli 2007)

Hehehe. Die Seite ist mal genial.


----------



## Markus (15 Juli 2007)

bausteinordner gehen verloren wiel sie angst vor chuck norris haben!

ckuck norris kann bei step7 auch in fup indirekt adressieren


----------



## MW (15 Juli 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi Onkel,
> 
> vielleicht hat mich sowas schon getroffen..
> Und was Sicherungen anbelangt, da bin ich jatzt Fuchs; innerhalb von 45 Min. nach HD Crash kriege ich mein Laptop wieder flott(Images). Abgesehen davon habe ich 3 Partitionen mit OS drauf, und VMWare.
> ...


 
Hoffentlich geht deine Platte nich drauf, wenn das passiert freuen sich diene Sicherungskopieen :sb12:
 :sb8:


----------



## nade (15 Juli 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen, Chucky kann auch in KOP komplexe Rechnungen durchführen.


----------



## Ralle (15 Juli 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, Chucky kann auch in KOP komplexe Rechnungen durchführen.



Und ganz sicher 4365 Logo-SPS so kaskadieren, daß 2,45 Millionen Engänge verfügbar sind.


----------



## nade (15 Juli 2007)

Hast was vergesen, und zwar die 5 Millionen Ausgänge. Und Arni macht dazu die 647tsnd analoge ien und Ausgänge.


----------



## repök (12 August 2007)

*jetzt auch mit datenbank!*

die letzten tage kam immer mal datenbankfehler!
Ob der markus nochmehr verloren hat, ausser den bausteinordner??


----------



## Kai (12 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> die letzten tage kam immer mal datenbankfehler!
> Ob der markus nochmehr verloren hat, ausser den bausteinordner??


 
Das mit den Datenbankfehlern solltes Du hier reinschreiben:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11375&highlight=Datenbankfehler

Vielleicht muss der Server mal wieder neu gestartet werden. 

Gruß Kai


----------

